#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Maid with benefits

## Digitalwolf

When I was in Korea years ago I always heard stories of how GIs used to pay a girl so much a month and the girl would take care of him in all kinds of ways. Cooking, cleaning and even sex. I guess she would be making less than a bar girl but would have a better home life/environment too.

With Thai being a service focused paradise my question is this. Is there any similar type of arrangement in Thailand currently, and if so how much do you or ...(cough) your friend pay a month?


Thanks. ::chitown::

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Some guy once offered me his 15 year old daughter to look after me. I didn't ask how much. Sorry.

----------


## Loy Toy

I am sure that these type of services are available but would imagine the fees would be based according to the physical appearance and age of the maid.

Whilst Thailand is still a third world country I can't imagine that rates would be the same as they were in the Korean War.

----------


## crippen

No actual figures,please! GF may see and want more. :ourrules:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> No actual figures,please GF may see and want more.


5000 Bht a month plus food, visas, my ones Laos, and the odd extras. About 7000 all up.

----------


## crippen

AAARGH!

----------


## the dogcatcher

> AAARGH!


 
Why AAAAARGH?

----------


## Travelmate

Once you got a maid with benefits, they in turn will want a maid.

----------


## aging one

walking into a land mine situation there.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> walking into a land mine situation there.


I alredy have two, at the moment that is. The second one gets no money and helps out around the house for food and board. Number one also cooks cleans but also takes care in the bedroom as well. Works well.

----------


## aging one

I had two, but never thought about ah ah. Thats the part that will land you in the mine field.

----------


## crippen

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> 
> AAARGH!
> 
> 
>  
> Why AAAAARGH?


G/F will want to be saving that much now! ::spin::

----------


## AntRobertson

In all my time here I think I've seen precisely two maids that I'd even remotely consider having 'benefits' with.

----------


## Panda

A friend on another board had an all inclusive maid about 6 years ago. I believe he paid her around 5k a month back then. But she started to get jealous and cried a lot when he came home late. So he traded her in on a new one and ended up marrying her. I believe he lives up in Leoi now, in HER house.

Also, Some of the wifes family friends rented their 18 year old daughter out to an older Thai businessman. The deal was that he paid to put her through university and she would live with him as a defacto wife till her studies were finished. No idea what the fees were, but the deal only lasted a year until she pulled out of it. Now she is back working with her Mum in the family beach chair business at Jomtien. She also does a little freelancing on the side occasionally, -- if the opportunity arises through her day job at the beach.

She is certainly not your typical hooker though. Just a hard working girl trying to help her family.

I do believe that such live in arrangements are relatitively common in Thai society.

----------


## the dogcatcher

How much you pay is probably dependant on where you found her. If she's an ex bargirl, pretty and very much younger than you then It might be as much as 30k cos that's what she may be able to earn in a go go. Mine was not and never has been a traditional type whore. At the end of the day even in western cultures you pay to keep your wife, get lazy and she will piss off with a man who can support her, etc. It's just in thw west we look at it differently. There is no love in Asia, just money.

----------


## Nawty

get a good looking gardener and chauffer as well, cook and cleaner...thats 4....nice arrangement.

you could get some great uniforms made up and live the life.

Guy I know sends his GF to uni in a very short miniskirt with no knickers each day, drives her to school and probably has a wank in the car watching her walk to class.

Exam failure rate was high amongst the boys apparently.

----------


## AntRobertson

> There is no love in Asia, just money.


Speak for yourself.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> There is no love in Asia, just money.
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself.


I think you are may be living in a different Asia to me then.

----------


## Dan

> There is no love in Asia, just money.


Idiot comment of the day.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Nope, pretty sure it's the same one.  Maybe I'm just not as jaded and cynical.



> Idiot comment of the day.


Steady on... It's still quite early yet, someone else will no doubt seize the initiative.  :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> There is no love in Asia, just money.
> 
> 
> Idiot comment of the day.


Try stopping the money then.

----------


## Dan

What money?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> ...


Maybe you are not as jaded and cynical, may be you're not as realistic also.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Wait are you saying that if I refused to work and/or provide for my children that there's a chance that my wife might leave me??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Maybe you are not as jaded and cynical, may be you're not as realistic also.


Like I said, speak for yourself - it's your reality not mine. And it's sad.  For you.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> What money?


Girlfriend older than you? Or have you gone native?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Dan
> ...


Yes Ant, or perhaps like a friend of mine in Britain you get sick and can't work.

----------


## Dan

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> What money?
> 
> 
> Girlfriend older than you? Or have you gone native?


This is possibly a shock for you, but some of us live in the twenty-first century, not the nineteenth.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Yes Ant, or perhaps like a friend of mine in Britain you get sick and can't work.


Well you'd be wrong then.  Because I've had money... And then no money... And then money again.  

Actually the only constant through it all has been my wife.  Oh yeah, and Asia.

----------


## Digitalwolf

> Originally Posted by crippen
> 
> 
> No actual figures,please GF may see and want more.
> 
> 
> 5000 Bht a month plus food, visas, my ones Laos, and the odd extras. About 7000 all up.



Sounds reasonable. I shared an evening with a Laotian girl last time I was in Bangkok. A very nice night.  :Smile:

----------


## Digitalwolf

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> walking into a land mine situation there.
> 
> 
> I alredy have two, at the moment that is. The second one gets no money and helps out around the house for food and board. Number one also cooks cleans but also takes care in the bedroom as well. Works well.



Lol do you have the skills to get the other one to help out in the bed room? :smiley laughing:

----------


## nidhogg

> With Thai being a service focused paradise my question is this. Is there any similar type of arrangement in Thailand currently, and if so how much do you or ...(cough) your friend pay a month?
> .


Take a piece of advice - pay a maid to be a maid and a tart to be a tart.  leave both to thier own chosen profession - it will work out beter for you in the long run.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> Yes Ant, or perhaps like a friend of mine in Britain you get sick and can't work.
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong then. Because I've had money... And then no money... And then money again. 
> 
> Actually the only constant through it all has been my wife. Oh yeah, and Asia.


Got a good one then, you are in the minority.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by Digitalwolf
> 
> 
> With Thai being a service focused paradise my question is this. Is there any similar type of arrangement in Thailand currently, and if so how much do you or ...(cough) your friend pay a month?
> .
> 
> 
> Take a piece of advice - pay a maid to be a maid and a tart to be a tart. leave both to thier own chosen profession - it will work out beter for you in the long run.


Or get a prossy that cleans and not a cleaner that prossies.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aging one
> ...


No, that is not on the cards in any way.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Got a good one then, you are in the minority.


Well yes, thanks, I do ike to think I've got a good one.

Don't know that I'm in any sort of minority though; just off-hand I can think of plenty of others.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> Got a good one then, you are in the minority.
> 
> 
> Well yes, thanks, I do ike to think I've got a good one.
> 
> Don't know that I'm in any sort of minority though; just off-hand I can think of plenty of others.


I, on the other hand know or far more failures than successes, although people only usually talk of failures.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Once you got a maid with benefits, they in turn will want a maid.


Oh, well said!

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by Travelmate
> 
> 
> Once you got a maid with benefits, they in turn will want a maid.
> 
> 
> Oh, well said!


Yes, but get one that does not need paying.

----------


## Loy Toy

Most woman who rely on their man to put food on the table and pay the living expenses obviously are going to become quite concerned when the breadwinner doesn't do his job.

Those of you who feel that Asian woman are in it only for the cash with no love involved are wrong. In fact Asian woman are quite easy to please as long as they have a full belly, their children are taken care of and general respect is shown by their partner. 

Like every other woman of this world they are in it for the security that their selected partner can provide not only for them personally but more importantly for their children.

I reckon a lot of members here read too many Stephen Leather books and watch more than a healthy amount of BBC documentaries.

----------


## blackgang

When I came here I had a 4 year old daughter so I got a nanny/cook/housekeeper/maid and bed warmer for 3k a month plus what I gave her to spend, which was maybe another 4k.
I thought it was a good deal, she was a good cook, and 33 years old.

Last year in CM I was getting Burman maids for 3500 a month for live in with board and room , but they had their own room and my wife made monthly trips up to fire them and stay a week and go back home so I would hire another.
But they were in their early 20-s too. :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> There is no love in Asia, just money.


 No love lasts without money, and not just in Asia, but worldwide.

----------


## the dogcatcher

More so in Asia. The sentence "for richer for poorer" is aimed at the woman. Bear in mind that a man probably wrote the rules.

----------


## Panda

Replace the word "money" with the word "security" and I think it gives a better picture of the reasons marriages succeed or fail. Though in my experience with Thai women I believe that security is much more important than romantic love in choosing a marriage partner. A generalization of course. There's bound to be exceptions. And not to say that many western women dont look for security in a mate either. However, I do believe that western women (well, the younger ones at least), are more inclined to marry for reasons of romantic love rather than primarily for financial security. Probably why so many of them become disillusioned with their spouse after a couple of years and shoot through.

----------


## Happyman

All these type of threads always refer to the woman wanting someone to look after her and her child(ren)

Always amazes me - where the f*ck are the fathers of the children .

Expats are always getting slagged off for their mating preferences but there is never a mention of the Thai system which seems to be a case of total irresponsibility when it comes to looking after their own kids !!

----------


## Panda

> All these type of threads always refer to the woman wanting someone to look after her and her child(ren)
> 
> Always amazes me - where the f*ck are the fathers of the children .
> 
> Expats are always getting slagged off for their mating preferences but there is never a mention of the Thai system which seems to be a case of total irresponsibility when it comes to looking after their own kids !!


I think part of the reason is that, in the poorer families at least, the extended family tradition is still strong. Kids often stay for extended periods with aunties or grandparents while parents are away working. Unlike in the modern western nuclear family unit where equal parenting is becoming the norm, Thai fathers have a lot more opportunity to stray away from their family responsibilities. And in a culture where short term personal gratification often takes precedence over long term rewards, its not surprising that many Thai fathers stray from the paternal path.

----------


## the dogcatcher

I just asked GF about this, and why Thai girls etc quite like farang. She has got quite a few friends that have farang boyfriends, most of these girls were bargirls I might add. She talked about money constantly whilst discussing tis subject and the amounts as well. One girl she knows is getting 2000 a month english off her car dealer boyfriend. She didn't mention love at any time. She did say that farang tend not to be as violent, drink quite so much and were not so lazy.
I'm not surprised by her answer, she is a rental herself.

----------


## AntRobertson

> All these type of threads always refer to the woman wanting someone to look after her and her child(ren)
> 
> Always amazes me - where the f*ck are the fathers of the children .
> 
> Expats are always getting slagged off for their mating preferences but there is never a mention of the Thai system which seems to be a case of total irresponsibility when it comes to looking after their own kids !!


I'm talking about my own kids not anyone else's.  I think that's what most others were referring too as well.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by Happyman
> 
> 
> All these type of threads always refer to the woman wanting someone to look after her and her child(ren)
> 
> Always amazes me - where the f*ck are the fathers of the children .
> 
> Expats are always getting slagged off for their mating preferences but there is never a mention of the Thai system which seems to be a case of total irresponsibility when it comes to looking after their own kids !!
> 
> ...


Might be another reason farangs are'nt a bad bet. Don't piss off when kids come along.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Might be another reason farangs are'nt a bad bet. Don't piss off when kids come along.


Maybe, at least not all at any rate.  But then neither do all Thai men.

----------


## nidhogg

> Might be another reason farangs are'nt a bad bet. Don't piss off when kids come along.


Not always true sadly.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
>  
> Might be another reason farangs are'nt a bad bet. Don't piss off when kids come along.
> 
> 
> Not always true sadly.


Younger ones are more likely to. Think this applies to Thais as well. Beer bars are full of single mothers.

----------


## Stinky

> the girl would take care of him in all kinds of ways. Cooking, cleaning and even sex. I guess she would be making less than a bar girl but would have a better home life/environment too.
> With Thai being a service focused paradise my question is this. Is there any similar type of arrangement in Thailand currently


I tried this same tact to solve my nanny problems, it didn't go to well for me though.
I found that as soon as they got their feet under the table they no longer wanted to be Nanny/Helper/Fukfing, they wanted to be Mommy/Wifey/Matriarch.
It didn't seem to matter how well I spelt out the rules of the game they only saw what they wanted to see, and it was a hell of a job getting rid of them when their time was up.
I tried this with a number of different girls before giving it up on it.
As soon as you put your dick in them they all revert to type and the deal is screwed.
Maybe it was my fault? By sharing the same bed I can see how they would make the logical assumption of a loving relationship with me cuddling up every night with them.

If I ever go down that road again I'll give them a separate room and the employer employee relationship might be easier to maintain, I'm still gonna fuck em though :Smile:

----------


## madjbs

People that date, marry and generally hang around hookers seem to get such a warped perspective on life that they should never be allowed to openly express their views in public ever again.   :mid: 

It really does explain some peoples behaviour and comments down to a T.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## the dogcatcher

I've had this one 3 years now and the situation is ok. Rules are simple. I want a clean house, good food, and a sucked knob. I get that, you get 5000. I don't get that, you don't get 5000.

----------


## madjbs

Do you like to pretend that she is your girlfriend as well?  :mid:

----------


## blackgang

> I've had this one 3 years now and the situation is ok. Rules are simple. I want a clean house, good food, and a sucked knob. I get that, you get 5000. I don't get that, you don't get 5000.


I have a friend that operates that way, he pays monthly and she sucks daily and has for years and she is always busy doing housewife shit.. really works for him.

----------


## mooncake

I have found it’s really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise

That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Do you like to pretend that she is your girlfriend as well?


She pretends that I am her boyfriend. I am under no illusion as to what she really is though.

----------


## Loy Toy

I don't want to sound all soft and gooey but I want a woman who can do all the things mentioned above but also with that same person I wish to share my house, children, good and bad times and life in general.

Call me old fashioned but I believe deep down that is what most people want out of a relationship even if they cannot admit it.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> I have found its really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise
> 
> That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have.


Just suits me that way. Yes we do have fun together, plenty of laughing, good times going out etc but you can have no illutions when your girlfriend says if you don't up the money she's going to piss off to Bangkok and work for someone who pays better.
 Oh yes, I am allowed to go to Pattaya as well. My last farang girlfriend was far more expensive and rubbish compared to the service I get here.

----------


## madjbs

> I just asked GF about this,


So is this a different person then?




> you can have no illutions when your girlfriend


Suprisingly enough though, most people don't actually buy their "girlfriends".

----------


## Stinky

> I have found its really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise
> 
> That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have.


No it just means that we've had enough of all the crap that comes with a relationship but we still want a sex life.
 :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

> Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Oh FFS I'm in the Twilight zone!!!  :Bigeyes2:  There's no way I can be on Ant and Dan's side in this!!!!  :Eek13:   :Sad:   ::spin::

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> I just asked GF about this,
> 
> 
> So is this a different person then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a country where fathers sell their daughters it is quite possible. GF is just a figure of speach. Shitdigit's got the right idea.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> I have found its really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise
> 
> That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have.
> 
> 
> No it just means that we've had enough of all the crap that comes with a relationship but we still want a sex life.


Usually those craps.......take two to tango :mid:

----------


## madjbs

If you want to buy a girlfriend then great, I don't see anything wrong with that. 

But, don't go and spout rubbish about relationships being based purely on money etc... And how anyone different is in a minority  :smiley laughing: 

Don't fall into the illusion that your purchased girlfriend relationship is the same for people who actually love each other!

Your attitude develops quite simply in people who have spent a lot of time hanging around and dating hookers.....

----------


## the dogcatcher

> If you want to buy a girlfriend then great, I don't see anything wrong with that. 
> 
> But, don't go and spout rubbish about relationships being based purely on money etc... And how anyone different is in a minority 
> 
> Don't fall into the illusion that your purchased girlfriend relationship is the same for people who actually love each other!
> 
> Your attitude develops quite simply in people who have spent a lot of time hanging around and dating hookers.....


Quite alot of my experiences have not been in Thailand. And one of the biggest reasons relationships fail is money, it is also one of the biggest causes of arguments between people who love each other and consequently fall out of love. So yes I believe money is the biggest factor in relationships where money is present. If you're skint it is not.

----------


## Stinky

> People that date, marry and generally hang around hookers seem to get such a warped perspective on life that they should never be allowed to openly express their views in public ever again.


Whats wrong with hookers? You seems to have a warped perspective on them.
What hapened did ya get screwed over one too many times?

----------


## chitown

> There is no love in Asia, just money.


I have been with Mrs. Chi for a number of years. She gives me money a lot of the time!! Also we often use the money she makes from her business to pay the monthly bills.

I know several other Thai / farang relationships that money is shared or pooled together.

I am really sick of hearing how Thai ladies are this or that. Thai ladies don't cry......Thai ladies don't see love they way we do.....Thai ladies have less than honorable motives when it comes to love.....blah...blah...blah....blah....

Thai ladies are no different than any lady anywhere in the world when it comes to love.

The truth that lies behind these sort of statements is this - the guy wants pussy, he pays for it at the gogo bars, he views women as a sex object to be bought and sold, he enters in to long term relationships with a whore that he has already been paying for sex and then wonders how it could possibly be about love rather than money.  :Confused: 

Some farangs attract what they put out there and then form opinions about "all" Thai women.

Go out and find a descent girl, get to know her, show her some respect by staying out of Nana Plaza, short time bars and treat her like a human being...an equal.

You want pussy and she wants money....of course you can't expect love and respect to germinate out of that crap.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> I have found its really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise
> 
> That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have.
> 
> 
> Just suits me that way. Yes we do have fun together, plenty of laughing, good times going out etc but you can have no illutions when your girlfriend says if you don't up the money she's going to piss off to Bangkok and work for someone who pays better.
> Oh yes, I am allowed to go to Pattaya as well. My last farang girlfriend was far more expensive and rubbish compared to the service I get here.


As long as you know yourself fully well that you have no other charms to make her go..GAGA over you, then let's hope your bank balance will outlast you. :mid: 

Happy dipping sir

----------


## chitown

> If you want to buy a girlfriend then great, I don't see anything wrong with that. 
> 
> But, don't go and spout rubbish about relationships being based purely on money etc... And how anyone different is in a minority 
> 
> Don't fall into the illusion that your purchased girlfriend relationship is the same for people who actually love each other!
> 
> Your attitude develops quite simply in people who have spent a lot of time hanging around and dating hookers.....


Kudos!!!!! I agree 100%!!!!

----------


## madjbs

^^^ Very well put Chitown, spot on!

----------


## madjbs

> Whats wrong with hookers? You seems to have a warped perspective on them.


Personally I would find it quite embarrassing if all my friends and girlfriend were hookers.

Call me a snob, but there you go, you generally make and keep friends from your own social class don't you? Which would explain some of you guys..... :mid:

----------


## the dogcatcher

I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Shitdigit
> 
> Whats wrong with hookers? You seems to have a warped perspective on them.
> 
> 
> Personally I would find it quite embarrassing if all my friends and girlfriend were hookers.
> 
> Call me a snob, but there you go, you generally make and keep friends from your own social class don't you? Which would explain some of you guys.....


Snob!

----------


## chitown

> I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't.


Poor you. Mrs. Chi paid for lunch, groceries and an hour massage for me today! Just got me a cup of coffee too.  ::chitown::

----------


## nidhogg

> I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't.


Well.  My boss does pay me occassionally.  And, as his employee, I suppose we have some sort of "relationship".

----------


## Loombucket

> ^^ Very well put Chitown, spot on!


Seconded!

----------


## madjbs

> I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't


Maybe because your "girlfriends" friends are bargirls (as you put it earlier) ......? Nobody expects to go into a restaurant and be paid to eat do they?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Shitdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Now you're making assumptions about what the craps are.
I just dont want to be tied to a woman, I want to come and go as I please without the Crap of accountability.

----------


## madjbs

^
Nobody is stopping you, just dont go and then spout this kind of rubbish




> Thai ladies are this or that. Thai ladies don't cry......Thai ladies don't see love they way we do.....Thai ladies have less than honorable motives when it comes to love.....blah...blah...blah....blah....

----------


## the dogcatcher

GF as I call her has never worked in a bar. So as I said not your traditional story line on this one.

----------


## chitown

> GF as I call her has never worked in a bar.


The respect you have for her shines so bright.  :Smile: 




> So as I said not your traditional story line on this one.


It is a traditional story line as it is clearly evident that the law of attraction is working greatly in your life!!!  ::chitown::

----------


## DrAndy

Lots of different viewpoints

It all boils down to what you want for yourself

The problem comes when one person thinks his way is the best and makes assumptions about others relationships

If you are happy with your relationship, of whatever type, good, and it may be the best for you. That does not mean it is the best for anyone else, and no amount of justification or generalisations will make it so

----------


## Stinky

^Couldn't put it better if I tried

----------


## chitown

> Lots of different viewpoints
> 
> It all boils down to what you want for yourself
> 
> The problem comes when one person thinks his way is the best and makes assumptions about others relationships
> 
> If you are happy with your relationship, of whatever type, good, and it may be the best for you. That does not mean it is the best for anyone else, and no amount of justification or generalisations will make it so


The guy said that in Asia love does not come without money. I don't think any of us were talking about a method that was better or worse. 

Just being myth busters!  :Smile:

----------


## blackgang

> Call me old fashioned but I believe deep down that is what most people want out of a relationship even if they cannot admit it.


Me too Boy, I am very lucky to have met the girl who became my wife.
Works everyday, has her own income, house and land, and we share everything, including bank accounts and credit cards.
As well as the cooking and housework.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> GF as I call her has never worked in a bar.
> 
> 
> The respect you have for her shines so bright. 
> 
> 
> ...


She does not act like a bargirl, she does not look or dress like one, she does ask for money but not much and not often. She works bloody hard, we laugh and joke together and have fun and she is an excellent mother who is trusted my many people in town to take care of their children as well. But I hold no illusions about her, if the money stops she goes, and I see this all the time all over the world but especially in Thailand. I work for some of the riches people in the world, but just of late some of them are not rich any more, in fact some are potless now. In the 5 cases I know about all but one has lost his woman, wives of many years can't get used to not having shed loads of cash, arguments errupt, and she goes to find pastures greener. I have to add that age differences here are greater than the norm.
There may be success stories in Thailand, but there are many more failures, only time will tell in your cases. I on the other hand know exactly where I stand. I did the love thing with farang girls, waste of time, and being one of those delluded twats in Pattaya who end up potless and broken hearted is not an outcome I am not willing to risk. Do I respect this girl, answer yes. Does she respect me, answer, dunno. How can we really know what goes on inside the head of any woman, especially an Asian one.

----------


## blackgang

> I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't.


Works that way with my wife and I too.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> I'm trying to think of a relationship I know where the money goes the other way ie Thai money goes to farang, and I can't.
> 
> 
> Works that way with my wife and I too.


Which way is that?

----------


## DrAndy

> The guy said that in Asia love does not come without money. I don't think any of us were talking about a method that was better or worse.


I think all of us were talking about our relationship being better. The justifications are evidence of that

He thinks that relationships are based on money, fine for him. You do not, fine for you. You can argue your case until the cows come home but it will not change either of your viewpoints...why should it?

The generalisations that he used were offensive to those who know otherwise, but that is his way of justifying his preference

----------


## blackgang

> Which way is that?


Money goes both ways, we put it in the bank and we spend some and leave some.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...





> What money?


 oops dogcatcher :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## Dan

> He thinks that relationships are based on money, fine for him. You do not, fine for you. You can argue your case until the cows come home but it will not change either of your viewpoints...why should it?


He's making universal claims; those who argue against him aren't. There's _not_ a symmetry there.


> It all boils down to what you want for yourself
> 
> The problem comes when one person thinks his way is the best and makes assumptions about others relationships
> 
> If you are happy with your relationship, of whatever type, good, and it may be the best for you. That does not mean it is the best for anyone else, and no amount of justification or generalisations will make it so


A relationship involves two people, so whether or not it suits one of them isn't really - or isn't all of - the question. I think this is probably especially the case if the relationship is based on long-term prostitution.

----------


## Digitalwolf

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> I have found its really sad for anyone who needs to pay someone to be with you, relationship wise
> 
> That means you have no other admiring quality other than the money you have.
> 
> 
> No it just means that we've had enough of all the crap that comes with a relationship but we still want a sex life.


Exactly. I am currently going through a divorce and seems like I am gonna get quite a beating.  Even with no kids it doesn't seem fair that I go into debt and she gets 50% of everything I have worked so hard for even though she has a degree and I never minded that she didn't work until now. Grrrr!

It would be nice to have an arrangement where if I am the one making the money I am the one that gets to keep it. Or at least spend it more as I wish.

I can get a girl on charms, but look where that has gotten me.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Well, if all Asian girls are only in it for the money, the Midget is either a closet Farang or she's really dumb, because I'm certainly not rolling in it.

----------


## jandajoy

> Well, if all Asian girls are only in it for the money, the Midget is either a closet Farang or she's really dumb, because I'm certainly not rolling in it.


Ditto.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> He thinks that relationships are based on money, fine for him. You do not, fine for you. You can argue your case until the cows come home but it will not change either of your viewpoints...why should it?
> 
> 
> He's making universal claims; those who argue against him aren't. There's _not_ a symmetry there.
> 
> 
> ...


 
that is true but not the point I was making

I was talking about one type of relationship versus another, not one person and another

----------


## shunpike

> Well, if all Asian girls are only in it for the money, the Midget is either a closet Farang or she's really dumb, because I'm certainly not rolling in it.


Me too! 

Me and the better half share our cash....good thing too as she makes twice as much as I do.. :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> When I was in Korea years ago I always heard stories of how GIs used to pay a girl so much a month and the girl would take care of him in all kinds of ways. Cooking, cleaning and even sex. I guess she would be making less than a bar girl but would have a better home life/environment too.
> 
> With Thai being a service focused paradise my question is this. Is there any similar type of arrangement in Thailand currently, and if so how much do you or ...(cough) your friend pay a month?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My live-in meets that description, I give her 15000 baht a month.  The problem is that after a few years, the distinction of just what exactly she is becomes somewhat blurred.  They are human, so if they look sad when you decide not to come home some night, it's difficult to say what do you care, you're just an employee.  get the idea?????

----------


## Happyman

Lived happily with an Asian lady for 14 years, with a 35 year age gap, in Taiwan , Malaysia and here in Thailand.
She never asked for money,we just lived on what I earned and had a bloody good time !
We always understood that If she wanted a child she and I would split amicably ( I already had 2 with my ex - my Daughter is 2 years younger than my lady was !!)

Came to the crunch a couple of years ago and, as agreed, she left and went back to Taiwan.
Married a mutual Brit friend there a year ago - now in Uk and expecting in November.
In constant touch with both of them - in fact they both came to stop with me for a couple of weeks earlier this year !
Perfect situation for me , and her !  :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Perfect situation for me , and her !


She loves DP?

Good girl!

----------


## watterinja

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> walking into a land mine situation there.
> 
> 
> I alredy have two, at the moment that is. The second one gets no money and helps out around the house for food and board. Number one also cooks cleans but also takes care in the bedroom as well. Works well.


For which maid are you building the house in Laos?

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Lived happily with an Asian lady for 14 years, with a 35 year age gap, in Taiwan , Malaysia and here in Thailand.
> She never asked for money,we just lived on what I earned and had a bloody good time !
> We always understood that If she wanted a child she and I would split amicably ( I already had 2 with my ex - my Daughter is 2 years younger than my lady was !!)
> 
> Came to the crunch a couple of years ago and, as agreed, she left and went back to Taiwan.
> Married a mutual Brit friend there a year ago - now in Uk and expecting in November.
> In constant touch with both of them - in fact they both came to stop with me for a couple of weeks earlier this year !
> Perfect situation for me , and her !


Very sensible. Set the rules and follow them.

----------


## blackgang

> Well, if all Asian girls are only in it for the money, the Midget is either a closet Farang or she's really dumb, because I'm certainly not rolling in it.


Yes Marmite, but you have to remember that we ain't all as hansum as you are you big bastard. :Smile:

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by aging one
> ...


Number one. Number 2 is not in the equation in any way.

----------


## blackgang

> Number one. Number 2 is not in the equation in any way.


So she don't let ya in her knickers then??

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> Number one. Number 2 is not in the equation in any way.
> 
> 
> So she don't let ya in her knickers then??


No. Not on the menu, at all.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Shitdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


You will be able to sort out your life the way you want it but don't make my mistakes.
Keep your girls at arms length and maintain the employer/employee relationship.
Never let her come to your bed, go to her bed when you have the need and get out when your done, if you keep it friendly but business like I think she will react better. 
I wouldn't bring another one home of she won't feel secure in her job & that's to be avoided, you're best going out for extras.
I've talked to a friend in the Philippines & that's the way it works for him and he has two helper/fukfings and no problems.

Good luck  :Smile:

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...



You're absolutely right, but to summarize the true statement you made; whether you take her on as your wife, or a long term employed prostitute she's only there while the money (standard of living) is good.  Sad reality about human nature.  How many of those pampered western women who claim to be married for love and would put on that manipulative "offended" act if anyone suggested otherwise  would still be around if their husband hit rock bottom?   Not very many.

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by chitown
> ...


Same same Thailand, yawn!!!!!!

----------


## Digitalwolf

[quote=BobR;1183500][quote=the dogcatcher;1182131]


> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> GF as I call her has never worked in a bar.
> 
> 
> 
> You're absolutely right, but to summarize the true statement you made; whether you take her on as your wife, or a long term employed prostitute she's only there while the money (standard of living) is good.  Sad reality about human nature.  How many of those pampered western women who claim to be married for love and would put on that manipulative "offended" act if anyone suggested otherwise  would still be around if their husband hit rock bottom?   Not very many.


I guess if I were a woman I would be the same way. I mean in general it's not that hard to make a little money and provide for yourself and someone else. If you are failing at that basic thing then perhaps you shouldn't have a woman until you can.

----------


## the dogcatcher

[quote=Digitalwolf;1185237][quote=BobR;1183500]


> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


Tell that to the Africa.

----------


## the dogcatcher

[quote=Digitalwolf;1185237][quote=BobR;1183500]


> Originally Posted by chitown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> ...


I used to work for a guy, up until this year that went from net worth 21 million to net worth minus 2 million in 18 months. wife of 11 years lasted 5 months. She now is with a Russian millionaire.

----------


## chassamui

I suppose my tgf could be classed as a maid with benefits. I made it quite clear from the start that i am comfortable but not wealthy.
She does all the things a woman should do for her man and seems quite happy. She has her own business and although i pay for our accommodation and meals/drinks if we go out, i see that as something a man should do for the woman who is taking care of all my needs.
East meets west with benefits for both.

----------


## Muadib

^ Sounds like the perfect arrangement... You are together because you want to be, not because of some piece of paper or a bunch a strings tied around your wrists...

----------


## chassamui

> a bunch a strings tied around your wrists


We call them hnd cuffs, but that is another story. :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

Lovely topic for my first post on this forum. :Smile: 

You DON'T screw the help- it always ends badly- a maid is there to keep your house in order, not share your bed- without keeping a certain distance from your employees (you can be friendly, but you can't be "friends"), you limit your effectiveness as a boss.

If you need/want to pay for sexual services, that fine- keep it separate from your other household affairs- as the saying goes, you're not paying them for the sex _per se_- you're paying them to leave when you're done with them.

I'm not trying to be judgmental here- I'm trying to give the benefit of my own (stupid) experience. :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by AntRobertson
> ...


This sort of thread is just made for idiot comments. really.

Almost as good as the "Thai women accept mia nois" Threads....

or a sinsod thread...

----------


## the dogcatcher

> Lovely topic for my first post on this forum.
> 
> You DON'T screw the help- it always ends badly- a maid is there to keep your house in order, not share your bed- without keeping a certain distance from your employees (you can be friendly, but you can't be "friends"), you limit your effectiveness as a boss.
> 
> If you need/want to pay for sexual services, that fine- keep it separate from your other household affairs- as the saying goes, you're not paying them for the sex _per se_- you're paying them to leave when you're done with them.
> 
> I'm not trying to be judgmental here- I'm trying to give the benefit of my own (stupid) experience.


Mine is a prossy that cleans, not a cleaner that prossies.
Brave place for first post by the way.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> 
> Got a good one then, you are in the minority.
> 
> 
> Well yes, thanks, I do ike to think I've got a good one.
> 
> Don't know that I'm in any sort of minority though; just off-hand I can think of plenty of others.


I guess it depends on who one associates with really. Birds of a feather...

----------


## Nawty

My wife was made with benefits

----------


## Mr Earl

> Guy I know sends his GF to uni in a very short miniskirt with no knickers each day, drives her to school and probably has a wank in the car watching her walk to class.


Now that's gotta be true love! :Smile:

----------


## DrivingForce

> You DON'T screw the help- it always ends badly-


Is that metaphorically speaking??  :Smile: 

I agree, though I never screwed any of the maids I had I was too nice and eventually it became less like employee/employer and more like friends and difficult to get the services that were being paid for like just showing up on time.. 

She soon began to take real advantage, for example we provided HER meals  too and it wasn't long before we were feeding cousins children and parents too..
I can't even imagine if sex was thrown into the mix, more complication then being married me thinks..

But if you think about it for the maid, especially in our case, it was a dream job as basically she had everything a wife would have, nice house, meals, etc. but without having to do the nasty and came and went every day not having to help with the late night sick child for example and still she got paid!

----------


## dirtydog

> basically she had everything a wife would have, nice house, meals, etc. *but without having to do the nasty*


So your maid didn't do the cleaning?

----------


## DrAndy

> You DON'T screw the help- it always ends badly


yeah, easy to say, but what if she is really cute and has a nice butt?

----------


## Nawty

> Originally Posted by DrivingForce
> 
> basically she had everything a wife would have, nice house, meals, etc. *but without having to do the nasty*
> 
> 
> So your maid didn't do the cleaning?


 
You don't mean she never washed her hands after pissing did she ??

----------


## deathstardan

I remembered this thread and thought I could get some answers.

My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born) And that also the house is dirty. 

I have suggested he gets a maid with benefits. He lives in a 9 million bhat house so it's big enough to house her.

I also so suggested that he gets one from Laos or Burma for financial reasons, but what really are the practacalities of this situation.  How would you go about instigarting the other stuff without the wife knowing? And more importantly, where would you get one from?

Genuinely interested from posters with this experience....

 :sexy:

----------


## StrontiumDog

Sounds dangerous. Don't shit in your own nest seems to be good advice. 

Just tell him to go to Soi Cowboy.

----------


## slackula

> Don't shit in your own nest seems to be good advice.


No chance of that for me. My wife hires our maids, thus we have had a procession of the ugliest, most agricultural specimens in the whole country.  :Sad:

----------


## Happyman

Have been reading this thread with interest !

My situation was set out in post # 101 . 
Was talking to her yesterday on the phone and she reminded me of one of the best laughs we had during our relationship.

I took her to UK for the first time in 1990 and at that time she spoke very little English ( she now speaks it better than I !) and always carried her Mandarin English dictionary with her .

Went into a bar/bistro that I was a partner in and she caused a sensation . First Chinese attractive lady ever seen in that part of the world! 
Was surrounded by the lads at the bar all trying to chat her up ! 

When she was asked "was she my wife?' she looked a little perplexed and dug out the dictionary.

After rummaging through it she announced to the assembled company who had fallen silent waiting her reply - 

I AM HIS CONCUBINE !!!


Now that's a word that sums up many of the relationships I have read about on this thread !   

 :rofl:

----------


## mooncake

> My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born) 
> 
> would you go about instigarting the other stuff without the wife knowing?


Would he do the same thing in his country?…..Why would he do it in Thailand? 
Just because he thinks he can get away with it?..... What does he think a marriage or the word respect is? 
Be careful he may be losing the best thing he ever had in his life.

A dog is always a dog, doesn't matter what country it is in. A guy like that, earns no respect from me as a person.

----------


## DaffyDuck

As numerous suggestions - "Don't shit in your nest".

deathstardan -- I find it better to suggest for your friend to head to soi cowboy, or Nana for a couple of short time adventures, than risk his livelyhood, house, and saving -- not to mention peace of mind -- for some carnal action. I mean, seriously, how stupid a suggestion is bringing the drama home? Keep it outsourced.

----------


## Stinky

> My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born)


It sounds like she has pretty much given up on him, maybe she only ever wanted the cash and the kid ???? if that's the case then GTF out of there.




> And that also the house is dirty.


It is really hard to keep a house clean and tidy with a new born, but after two years.....she's taking the piss for sure






> I have suggested he gets a maid with benefits.


Bad move that one...no way a Thai wife is ever gonna put up with the competition
(I don't want ya but no one else can have you either mentality)

Wifey will be thinking about her potential financial losses too, BIG can of worms this is






> He lives in a 9 million bhat house so it's big enough to house her.


If he's got a few quid and he wants regular pussy with the same chick he's much better off setting up a fuckfing nearby.


I'd just divorce the bitch if I were him.

----------


## klongmaster

> Went into a bar/bistro that I was a partner in and she caused a sensation . First Chinese attractive lady ever seen in that part of the world! Was surrounded by the lads at the bar all trying to chat her up !  When she was asked "was she my wife?' she looked a little perplexed and dug out the dictionary.  After rummaging through it she announced to the assembled company who had fallen silent waiting her reply -  I AM HIS CONCUBINE !!!


Excellent stuff HM: thanks for sharing...

----------


## Travelmate

> I'd just divorce the bitch if I were him.


yup, sound advice.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born) 
> 
> would you go about instigarting the other stuff without the wife knowing? 
> 
> 
> Would he do the same thing in his country?..Why would he do it in Thailand? 
> ...


A woman who refuses her husband sex for two years is not a true wife. She may be the mother of thier child and have legal claim on joint assets, but she does not deserve the same level of loyalty a real wife should. Sure, if there is a medical reason for it OK, but if its just plain selfishness now that she has secured her financial position with a kid, she doesn't deserve to be treated like a real wife.

I dont think the full service maid is a good idea at all.
Best to bight the bullet and move on if the woman does not want to be a wife.

My first wife started using sex as a weapon to get her own way. It caused a slow and painful breakdown in the marriage. I never fooled around with another woman in the year it took for the marriage to finally end. However, I did have plenty of female company after she moved out to stay with her new boyfriend. I didn't find out till a couple of years later and the loss of many of our mutual friends that she had been putting it around that the reason for our breakup was my infidelity.
So in retrospect, I should have called it quits when she first decided to stop acting like a real wife.

For older couples sex is not so important, especially if they have been together for a long time and have a good relationship otherwise. But for a younger couple its  a fundamental part of a marriage. Essentially, when the woman starts holding out on sex for selfish reasons, the marriage is finished;-- even if they choose to stay living together for reasons of their own convenience.

----------


## nidhogg

> I have suggested he gets a maid with benefits. He lives in a 9 million bhat house so it's big enough to house her.
> 
> I also so suggested that he gets one from Laos or Burma for financial reasons,


In all honesty, that really has to count as one of the worst pieces of advice I have ever seen on this board.

Point him in the direction of the nearest soapy massage parlour if you must get involved.

As an aside, have some consideration of the poor lao or burma lass coming down to work as a maid.  These people are very limited in their free choices and as such are severely restricted in their ability to say "no" given that they rely on their employer for the food in their mouths and the roof over thier head.  I would make a good guess that many of the girls comming down to work come to work as maids - not virtual slave prostitutes.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


Selfish or not, they should talk it out. We really don't know the real reason why she is withholding the sex part, therefore we shouldn't speculate too much that the fault is hers.
Anyone in a good marriage/relationship should hold certain honesty and respect to your partner, not running around trying to cheat behind each other back.

Be a man, and be up front about it of your needs and wants. Cheating is easy but it is not the answer to the problem in a long run, in fact it might create a bigger problem.

And anyone who is in a good relationship knows that sex is not the number one reason why you are with your partner. But what can I say, when many farangs guys are here in thailand mainly because of cheap sex/women and alcohol.

Still ...Best is to do one woman at a time

----------


## Travelmate

> And anyone who is in a good relationship knows that sex is not the number one reason why you are with your partner.


Are you sure? I'm not convinced.

----------


## nidhogg

> Still ...Best is to do one woman at a time


To be fair, two women at the same time is pretty awesome....

----------


## Stinky

> A woman who refuses her husband sex for two years is not a true wife. She may be the mother of thier child and have legal claim on joint assets, but she does not deserve the same level of loyalty a real wife should. Sure, if there is a medical reason for it OK, but if its just plain selfishness now that she has secured her financial position with a kid, she doesn't deserve to be treated like a real wife.
> 
> I dont think the full service maid is a good idea at all.
> Best to bight the bullet and move on if the woman does not want to be a wife.
> 
> My first wife started using sex as a weapon to get her own way. It caused a slow and painful breakdown in the marriage. I never fooled around with another woman in the year it took for the marriage to finally end. However, I did have plenty of female company after she moved out to stay with her new boyfriend. I didn't find out till a couple of years later and the loss of many of our mutual friends that she had been putting it around that the reason for our breakup was my infidelity.
> So in retrospect, I should have called it quits when she first decided to stop acting like a real wife.
> 
> For older couples sex is not so important, especially if they have been together for a long time and have a good relationship otherwise. But for a younger couple its a fundamental part of a marriage. Essentially, when the woman starts holding out on sex for selfish reasons, the marriage is finished;-- even if they choose to stay living together for reasons of their own convenience.


 
Great post, it echos many of my own experiences and my sentiments to a T

----------


## mooncake

Travel mate:
Well to me, if I can't see both of us enjoying each other company well into when we're both in the 80s, then there is no point of marrying someone isn't it?

I guess it's because of also my upbringing, when I see my parents and grandparents are truely enjoying each other company esp conversationally.

However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket, so the outlook and what the marriage life is all about may be different than how I see it.

----------


## Travelmate

> Travel mate:
> Well to me, if I can't see both of us enjoying each other company well into when we're both in the 80s, then there is no point of marrying someone isn't it?
> 
> I guess it's because of also my upbringing, when I see my parents and grandparents are truely enjoying each other company esp conversationally.
> 
> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket, so the outlook and what the marriage life is all about may be different than how I see it.


Are you Thai-Chinese?

----------


## Stinky

> there is no point of marrying someone isn't it?


Agree  :Smile:

----------


## slackula

> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket, so the outlook and what the marriage life is all about may be different than how I see it.


Dang! Your previous post in this thread was very nice imho, but this one and this generalization is off the mark.

----------


## watterinja

> Essentially, when the woman starts holding out on sex for selfish reasons, the marriage is finished;-- even if they choose to stay living together for reasons of their own convenience.


Totally agree. I had this nonsense with my first wife. The only reason I stayed in the relationship for so long was that as a Christian we try everything, before deciding to divorce.

It was a living hell, for a hell-of-a-long time...

----------


## Muadib

MC: Bullshit... Men need sex, women can go without for years, until the point it grows together... You don't give a man what he wants / needs, he IS going to find it elsewhere... 

My last wife actually told me to go out and get laid because she didn't want to have sex anymore... I divorced her within 1 year... No, she wasn't some old hag with children either...

----------


## Fast Eddie

> Be a man, and be up front about it of your needs and wants.


 
I would hazard a guess that the guy has been up front about his needs and wants on at least several occasions, to be fair. It's been two years.....


Grounds for divorce, in my opinion. As others have said, she clearly has no interest in acting the part of his wife.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Total BS there Mooncakes.
Sex is the fundamental reason men are attracted to women in the first place. 
Sure it often develops into true love just the way nature intended so that we reproduce under the best possible circumstances. But writing sex off as not important or of little importance in a relationship, --- especially in younger couples, is way off the mark. Young men generally have raging sex drives, women it appears to some lesser extent. Thats the way nature intended it to be so that they would bond, bonk and make babies. Take the sex out of a marriage, and I am talking mainly younger people under 50 here, and you remove that primal bond that holds them together. Sometimes love and companionship just aint enough when hormones are raging. Sex is a very normal, and indeed intrinsic part of virtually all male/female marital relationships during child bearing years. 

Certainly in the twilight, post menopausal years when reproduction is no longer a factor, companionship, familiarity and the bond of decades together is usually enough to keep couples together in the absence of an active sex life. But for younger couples when you take the sex out of a marriage there is most often very little else to hold the relationship together. And this is particularly true in younger couples because younger people will want to continue having sex, if not with their marital partners then with someone else outside their marriage.

Women who cut off the supply of sex to their partner after producing children and securing thier financial future under modern societies rules are no longer fulfilling thier part of the obligation in the relationship. Depriving a husband and provider of his fundamental human needs for purely selfish reasons because she knows she has him over a financial barrel is not being a wife. 

I find it amazing that women who cause the breakdown of a marriage (or in some cases, engineer it), through withholding sex from their husbands, so often  again turn into little fcuk-bunnies when released back onto the open market again in search of a replacement male protector and provider. Prostitution by another name. 

Isn't it ironic that in our so called modern civilized society we have provided the financial incentive for women to cash their husbands in when the going gets tough. Various studies over the years show that in a substantial majority of cases it is the woman who initiates the breakdown of a marriage ending in divorce and of course property and financial settlement. Denial of sex is only the first step in that process.

----------


## watterinja

Better not to marry in the first place. Rather co-habitate.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> Travel mate:
> Well to me, if I can't see both of us enjoying each other company well into when we're both in the 80s, then there is no point of marrying someone isn't it?
> 
> I guess it's because of also my upbringing, when I see my parents and grandparents are truely enjoying each other company esp conversationally.
> 
> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket, so the outlook and what the marriage life is all about may be different than how I see it.
> ...



No, she's just an idiot.

----------


## Panda

> Better not to marry in the first place. Rather co-habitate.


Same property settlement deal in the end. Just one less technical formality to go through with the divorce. But yea, easier to get out of and less risk of the lawyers getting involved if the relationship is short and there are no kids from the union.

----------


## Chunkton

> A friend on another board had an all inclusive maid about 6 years ago. I believe he paid her around 5k a month back then. But she started to get jealous and cried a lot when he came home late. So he traded her in on a new one and ended up marrying her. I believe he lives up in Leoi now, in HER house.
> 
> Also, Some of the wifes family friends rented their 18 year old daughter out to an older Thai businessman. The deal was that he paid to put her through university and she would live with him as a defacto wife till her studies were finished. No idea what the fees were, but the deal only lasted a year until she pulled out of it. Now she is back working with her Mum in the family beach chair business at Jomtien. She also does a little freelancing on the side occasionally, -- if the opportunity arises through her day job at the beach.
> 
> She is certainly not your typical hooker though. Just a hard working girl trying to help her family.
> 
> I do believe that such live in arrangements are relatitively common in Thai society.


I always thought that if a girl wants to make same money on the game, then fine they are well compensated as it isn't the most pleasant work in the world.

Poor friend of my g/f was offered a maid job at 3,000/mth but had to provide sex on demand. She knocked it back. I advised her I thought the foreigner was a miserable old bastard too mean to pay someone properly for allowing them the unmitigated joy of his wrinkled old obese carcass mounting them. 

I also believe this is where exploitation comes in, for bar girls it is a job, is that rightly part of a maids duties on her lousy salary? Or is that just using that she needs a job to extract sexual favouirs. If you are the type that is cool with that then you will go ahead, personally I wouldn't sink that low. To each their own.

----------


## Stinky

> Poor friend of my g/f was offered a maid job at 3,000/mth but had to provide sex on demand.


3000 a month is shite money for a maid with benefits, I used to pay mine at least 5000
plus food of course

----------


## klongmaster

> Poor friend of my g/f was offered a maid job at 3,000/mth but had to provide sex on demand. She knocked it back. I advised her I thought the foreigner was a miserable old bastard too mean to pay someone properly


so six grand would be ok then...you're not actually against the idea of it, just the lousy pay...

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
>  
> I have suggested he gets a maid with benefits. He lives in a 9 million bhat house so it's big enough to house her.
> 
> I also so suggested that he gets one from Laos or Burma for financial reasons,
> 
> 
> ...


 
In all honesty, I aint fuckin' Grasshopper with pearls of wisdom coming out with every breathe. What the fuck do I know? The guy told me his problems and I said he should get a cleaner that fucks...sue me...

Not the best advice granted, that's why I posted it...

----------


## wefearourdespot

> A guy like that, earns no respect from me as a person.


But, thanks to Soi Cowboy and similar environments , he doesn't need it.
Nor do I  :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


Instead I think the nationality advice was pretty good, if the slave maid is an illegal immigrant she will be more docile and prone also to anal sex  :Smile:

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born) 
> 
> would you go about instigarting the other stuff without the wife knowing? 
> 
> 
> Would he do the same thing in his country?..Why would he do it in Thailand?


Because in Thailand he can afford a maid.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


What the fuck do you know? Obviously not enough to avoid being snarky when told the truth.

have a red.

----------


## mooncake

> MC: Bullshit... Men need sex, women can go without for years, until the point it grows together... You don't give a man what he wants / needs, he IS going to find it elsewhere... ...


non sense, not all men are doing that even giving the chance. 
Ask youself of why do some men can withstand the drought and the urge, better than others?
Because some men do have higher sense/moral/committment. Just because you are not around one, doesn't mean they are not existed. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> Would he do the same thing in his country?..Why would he do it in Thailand? 
> 
> 
> Because in Thailand he can afford a maid.





> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> there is no point of marrying someone isn't it?
> 
> 
> Agree


This is the point I was trying to make. If sex is the most important thing.

----------


## mooncake

This is quite the interesting subject for a debate, well to me anyway
I will come back to give my input for the rest of comments that aimed directly at my quotes, coz at the moment I do need to get back to work. Later

----------


## Muadib

I still disagree mooncakes... You show me a man who is happy in a non-sexual, platonic relationship with a woman and I'll show you an emasculated man who is unhappy... Especially if he is supporting the wife, children and extended family through the fruits of his labor and getting what in return??? Someone who resents him, no longer cooks or cleans, offers no affection and expects more and more... 

The fact is that men have a higher sex drive than women... That is until they reach the age where they cannot perform any longer, then a mutually symbiotic relationship might be all they can hope for... 

Men are simple creatures... You keep them fed, a reasonable home in which to live and some affection, they will never stray... Remove any of these variables and his eyes will begin to wander, soon followed by his manhood...

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


I know it is Moony, Marriage (or me) is a ridiculous institution, it's almost always totally one sided and, I wish I'd wised up to that a long time ago.

But we've had a similar conversation before you and I  :Smile:

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by nidhogg
> ...


Have a red? Give me ten. Reds, greens, it don't mean shit in the real world...to you though....

Regarding the advice, maybe I was wrong, maybe I wasn't. Thanks for the imput. :Smile:  

Have a green!

*EDIT*

 I must spread some round again Willy before I can green you again. The thought was there though!

----------


## mooncake

> To be fair, two women at the same time is pretty awesome....


The opposite is also true, imagine that :Smile: 




> Are you Thai-Chinese?


Do I look like one?
What have race and nationality got to do with anything . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
And they have nothing to do with whether you are more likely to cheat or not.





> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket, so the outlook and what the marriage life is all about may be different than how I see it.
> 
> 
> Dang! Your previous post in this thread was very nice imho, but this one and this generalization is off the mark.


Did I say “most” again?…..dang Noodles always reminded me to use the word “many”.
My bad here again, sorry




> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Sdigit
> ...


We have?.....
That's why we're not together anymore,... no lost here I tell you :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> I would hazard a guess that the guy has been up front about his needs and wants on at least several occasions, to be fair. It's been two years.....
> Grounds for divorce, in my opinion. As others have said, she clearly has no interest in acting the part of his wife.


Well a guess can be quite hazardous too, many times we all can be wrong as for the real reason. I think the 2 years part may have been exaggerated a bit, methinks the guy is looking for some sympathy/or validation to his thought/decision of what hes about to do.
Plus, where can he go after spending on 9 mil property he cant own, silly man. So I dont think a divorce is on the near horizon for him.




> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
>  A guy like that, earns no respect from me as a person.
> 
> 
> But, thanks to Soi Cowboy and similar environments , he doesn't need it.
> Nor do I


I understand. 
A likeminded person, tends to like hanging around with other likeminded person. ::chitown::

----------


## Travelmate

> Do I look like one?


You write like one. Only a Chinese will endure a sexless marriage.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Panda
> ...


.....

----------


## Muadib

In a culture where men have mia nois and multiple giks, what's the problem??? Oh yes, the husband is falang...

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> Do I look like one?
> 
> 
> You write like one. Only a Chinese will endure a sexless marriage.


No I'm not a chinese, or thai - chinese, just a plain thai-thai
However you are a racist, because you write like one.
So I don't see any point of continuing our dialog.

----------


## mooncake

> I still disagree mooncakes... 
> You show me a man who is happy in a non-sexual, platonic relationship with a woman and I'll show you an emasculated man who is unhappy... 
> I agree w/you there
> 
> Especially if he is supporting the wife, children and extended family through the fruits of his labor and getting what in return??? Someone who resents him, no longer cooks or cleans, offers no affection and expects more and more... 
> The fact is that men have a higher sex drive than women... That is until they reach the age where they cannot perform any longer, then a mutually symbiotic relationship might be all they can hope for... 
> Men are simple creatures... You keep them fed, a reasonable home in which to live and some affection, they will never stray... Remove any of these variables and his eyes will begin to wander, soon followed by his manhood...
> There!!. That is the key here, isn’t it? When he feels like a sole provider to the family, but getting nothing back in return, then the resentment of having to provide is setting in. 
> For once, do you imagine that a woman wouldn’t get tired of cooking, cleaning, being with those screaming brats all day too?
> ...


.....

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> 
> I still disagree mooncakes... 
> You show me a man who is happy in a non-sexual, platonic relationship with a woman and I'll show you an emasculated man who is unhappy... 
> I agree w/you there
> 
> Especially if he is supporting the wife, children and extended family through the fruits of his labor and getting what in return??? Someone who resents him, no longer cooks or cleans, offers no affection and expects more and more... 
> The fact is that men have a higher sex drive than women... That is until they reach the age where they cannot perform any longer, then a mutually symbiotic relationship might be all they can hope for... 
> ...


The points you apparently are trying to make may well be clear in your own mind there Mooncakes, but I am pretty sure that for most of the blokes here your "....." means nothing. Try giving us a few clues as to what you are getting at.
Or is it just the female way where we are supposed to guess what you are pissed off about while you skulk around giving us all the silent treatment?  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> In a culture where men have mia nois and multiple giks, what's the problem??? Oh yes, the husband is falang...


I have never said, it's a problem.
I only said it's a problem with those of moral and high level of committment in the relationship....the word here is communication and respect to your partner.

*And we're mainly talking about "cheating behind each other back" here.* 
Like someone said.....if it's all about sex, why getting married in the first place, and bring up little kids in the process too?

Just because you're in the culture that says it's ok, it doesn't mean you should be jumping ship with them. It's has to do more with whatever may work for you as a couple. Other couples that you're seeing out there, it might be ok for them, but it's not necessary ok for your own partner, or you have the right to decide for another partner too.

COMMUNICATION is the key here, not doing behind each other back.

And "many" thais are doing it openly, yes I agree. But I wonder...how many farang can do the same & w/ their wife approval also.....the mistress that is? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Panda

> *And we're mainly talking about "cheating behind each other back" here.*


Nope, it aint.
Its about a wife who refuses her husband sex for 2 years and what he should do about it.

----------


## terry57

> At the end of the day even in western cultures you pay to keep your wife, get lazy and she will piss off with a man who can support her, etc. It's just in thw west we look at it differently. There is no love in Asia, just money.



Spot on matey, the only difference is that the western wife gets the car, the house, the super, the foking dog and your sanity when she foks off .

Oh yes,  She then starts shagging some other tosser in your bed.    :ban him:   :gw bush: 


So when one looks at it rationally paying to have a live in housekeeper and whore is top bet.  :Smile: 

Anyway, when you sort out a fair price let me know will ya.  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
>  
> *And we're mainly talking about "cheating behind each other back" here.* 
> 
> 
> Nope, it aint.
> Its about a wife who refuses her husband sex for 2 years and what he should do about it.


Nope, it aint
It’s about his friend trying to get him to cheat with a live-in maid.

and I think "the entire 2 yrs of absent" might be a bit stretching it.

----------


## terry57

> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket,



Yep, and then the stupid bastards fall in love with a dolly bird and end up doing it all over again, next thing you know Bobby boy is jumping of a balcony in pattaya land.

Foking muppets at best and how can one feel sorry for them ? Many of these guys are such easy picking for these girls how can they not rip them off ?


 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


I'm sat right next to him now.

Two years.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> Do I look like one?
> 
> 
> You write like one. Only a Chinese *will endure a sexless marriage*.


And that provided there's a barber shop near his house  :mid:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Ask youself of why do some men can withstand the drought and the urge, better than others?


Because they are spineless children who always do as they are told.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket,
> 
> 
>  
> Yep, and then the stupid bastards fall in love with a dolly bird and end up doing it all over again, next thing you know Bobby boy is jumping of a balcony in pattaya land.
> ...


You are so insensitive Terry. 
If they were female they would be professional victims worthy of some sympathy, --- and financial compensation of course. :Smile:

----------


## terry57

^

Erm, sorry bout that matey but I'm really not interested in dudes getting married.

I'm extremely interested about the maid that comes over, cleans the condo and then does a spit and polish on my wrinkly old boy and more to the point I don't want no foking live in. Better she foks off home so I can watch the Telli in peace.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Any Other top information on this subject greatly appreciated.   :Smile:

----------


## Panda

> ^
> 
> Erm, sorry bout that matey but I'm really not interested in dudes getting married.
> 
> I'm extremely interested about the maid that comes over, cleans the condo and then does a spit and polish on my wrinkly old boy and more to the point I don't want no foking live in. Better she foks off home so I can watch the Telli in peace. 
> 
> Any Other top information on this subject greatly appreciated.


Geeze Terry! One day a little brown thing is going to come in and sit on your face for ten minutes and you will be head over heels in love. Dont say it wont happen to me. I've heard the same thing from a lot of macho blokes now raising a little brood up in Issarn.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> and I think "the entire 2 yrs of absent" might be a bit stretching it.
> 
> 
> I'm sat right next to him now.
> 
> Two years.


Unless you have been sleeping with him every night, it's difficult to know for sure.

So ask him, what is he planning to do about it?.....just curious
And oh why did he spend the 9 mil when he can't own it?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Let be honest here.  Someone who can't figure out how to get discretely laid in Thailand is probably not playing with a full pack anyway.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
>  
> However most farangs are here after multiple divorces in their pocket,
> 
> 
>  
> Yep, and then the stupid bastards fall in love with a dolly bird and end up doing it all over again, next thing you know Bobby boy is jumping of a balcony in pattaya land.
> ...


and what's wrong with playing "hard to get", after multiple bad experiences they should know better than anyone......hmm that's the idea :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


hmm....may be it's hard to be discrete, if everyone around town knows the wife? :Confused:

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Whether it's your business or even relative to this thread:

30 year lease of land with a guaranteed 30 year extension buit on his daughter's family's land. He owns the house out-right, built from scratch. Yellow book holder.

But he's also 54, so he wont outlive the lease and the house goes to his daughter.

Anything else you feel that is totally not relevant?

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


I think if you look into it a little bit more, he means descreetley hump the hired-help. Not how to get laid in Thailand in general.

But you already knew that.

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> Unless you have been sleeping with him every night, it's difficult to know for sure.
> 
> So ask him, what is he planning to do about it?.....just curious
> And oh why did he spend the 9 mil when he can't own it?
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not my curiousity at first.
Just someone have bought up eariler that...she may be in it for the house thru having the baby.  Just curious that's all as why did he spend so much on it, and how much trust does he have in the relationship.  
Anyway you're right, not my business, but I thought it might shed some light to the current problem he's having with her.

----------


## chassamui

Perhaps if we were as circumspect about dealing with women as we are about material expenses such as property and cars, we might have a better grip on things.
i will not buy property here under current rules which are unbalanced. Why buy a car which is overpriced compared to almost anywhere else in the world?
I might consider outright ownership of a motosai, as that is a relatively minor expense.
As far as women are concerned, most expats might be expected to have enough experience not to invest everything in a major item of expense when all the local rules are stacked in their favour.
rent if you must, and if you need emotional involvement, it's best to lay down some ground rules on expectations for both sides.
Western maen are attuned to relationships where the man does everything he possibly can to keep his partner happy. This approach is something of a novelty to most thai women, so they may want to take full advantage.
Any expat who has ever said "no" to his thai girlfriend will tell you how effective this simple word can be in managing cross cultural relationships.
never buy when you can rent and make sure you know what is included in the contract. it makes negotiations much easier.

----------


## Fabian

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


You don't want to believe it because it does not fit into your view of relationships. Mooncake, how many years of marriage make you an expert on relationships?

Regarding the house, first, he can own a house in Thailand, second, he has right to half of it anyway so if she cannot pay him 4.5 million baht she has to sell it anyway.

Edit: I just see that it has been already confirmed that he actually owns the house so you were assuming wrong there again.

----------


## Stinky

> ^
> 
> Erm, sorry bout that matey but I'm really not interested in dudes getting married.
> 
> I'm extremely interested about the maid that comes over, cleans the condo and then does a spit and polish on my wrinkly old boy and more to the point I don't want no foking live in. Better she foks off home so I can watch the Telli in peace. 
> 
> Any Other top information on this subject greatly appreciated.


 :rofl:  I owe you a green for this one mate

----------


## Panda

> Regarding the house, first, he can own a house in Thailand, second, he has right to half of it anyway so if she cannot pay him 4.5 million baht she has to sell it anyway.
> .


Yea, he has the right to sell it subject to the court order which is likely to be to the highest bidder within 12 months.

Local police chief bids 1 Million for a 10 million baht house. No other bids. Bank accommodates wifies equity in the pace and the deal is done. Ain't justice in Thailand wonderful?  :Smile:  Everyone is happy except for the dumb farang. 
Of course, may not happen that way. But most likely would.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> ^
> 
> Erm, sorry bout that matey but I'm really not interested in dudes getting married.
> 
> I'm extremely interested about the maid that comes over, cleans the condo and then does a spit and polish on my wrinkly old boy and more to the point I don't want no foking live in. Better she foks off home so I can watch the Telli in peace. 
> 
> ...


Dont encourage him. 
He is a very nasty man.  :Smile:

----------


## mooncake

> Originally Posted by mooncake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


......

----------


## dotcom

Sheesh. get a maid. Get a hooker. Problem solved. The maid can be not a stunner.

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by Fabian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


 
Without being rude, how is your reading comprehension?

I said the house goes to his daughter, not that it's in her name.

I will spell it out for you so you can understand.

He ALONE leased the land for 30 years with a GUARANTEED 30 year extention. All from his daughter's family. Being 54 now, he will expire before his lease does.

Having leased the land, HE ALONE built the house from new. It may surprise you but foreingers can legally, 100% fully own buildings. Just not the land they stand on. So there you have it. He has his yellow book from the local Ampur, deeds to the housa and a 30 + year lease on the land. ALL LEGAL AND SOLEY IN HIS NAME.

Just to remind you once more.

His daughter is the beneficiary of the house in the event of his demise, she is not the registered owner of the house, HE IS.

Now that's all cleared up. Anyone know a good cleaner?

----------


## nidhogg

seems dan is getting pretty bent out of shape here - I am starting to think this is one of those "_my friend_"..type of situations.

----------


## Mr Earl

> Let be honest here.  Someone who can't figure out how to get discretely laid in Thailand is probably not playing with a full pack anyway.


Yep!

Thailand has to be the easiest place in the world to get laid.
Many, many women here are naturally playful, eager to please and have fun.
As someone already mentioned it's not that hard to take two at a time.

We men should remember that many of these women have a good ability to compartmentalize their lives.

Many western men come here so starved for affection they fall head over heels in love with the first skanky little Issan hooker who sticks her tongue up his asshole.
These guys are pretty easy to spot. :mid: 

And yes it's probably best not to marry one, even if she is a rare "Issan Hairless". :Aussie:

----------


## mooncake

> Without being rude, how is your reading comprehension?
> I said the house goes to his daughter, not that it's in her name.
> I will spell it out for you so you can understand.
> Sorry my bad,...not from comprehension problem tho, but from reading too fast thus I might have skipped over a few key points earlier. 
> Apology here
> 
> It may surprise you but foreingers can legally, 100% fully own buildings. 
> No.... not that surprise, as I already knew this part, general public knowledge.


.....

----------


## Nawty

> who sticks her tongue up his asshole. These guys are pretty easy to spot.


Blind Freddy would notice anyone walking around with someones tongue sticking out of his arsehole....

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> 
>  
> My friend (genuine) Was complaining at work today that he hasn't been in the saddle for nearly two years with the wife. (Since the baby was born)
> 
> 
> It sounds like she has pretty much given up on him, maybe she only ever wanted the cash and the kid ???? if that's the case then GTF out of there.
> 
> ...


 
luckily, you are not him

you know nothing about their relationship and just judge it on your own experience

it is possible she is still suffering from post-birth depression

she may or may not be a bitch, but I am not sure why he is posting stuff like that here for cynical whoremongers to reply to

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by deathstardan
> ...


 Yes odd isn't it people making judgements based from personal experience. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> it is possible she is still suffering from post-birth depression


Yes I've heard that one before too.
Ultimately the girl has to pull herself up by her own boot straps, we all do. I'll give the guy credit for trying to help her already though as he has s given her two years so far.




> she may or may not be a bitch, but I am not sure why he is posting stuff like that here for cynical whoremongers to reply to


Maybe because of the varying types of characters here and there vastly different life experiences. 
Not all of the members here are whoremongers but dose somebody being a whoremonger (cynical or not) not automatically nullify their opinion

----------


## DrAndy

> Yes odd isn't it people making judgements based from personal experience.


not odd, but certainly useless without the proper information




> Ultimately the girl has to pull herself up by her own boot straps, we all do. I'll give the guy credit for trying to help her already though as he has s given her two years so far.


nowhere has he mentioned the fact she may be sufferring from depression; they may not even have considered that possibility



> but dose somebody being a whoremonger (cynical or not) not automatically nullify their opinion


yes, when a "normal" relationship is being discussed. Most whoremongers have little empathy with women and little knowledge of what a good relationship might entail.

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> Yes odd isn't it people making judgements based from personal experience.
> 
> 
> not odd, but certainly useless without the proper information


In that case they should go to counseling where the relationship problems can be fully discussed and interpreted instead of asking here.




> nowhere has he mentioned the fact she may be sufferring from depression; they may not even have considered that possibility


No he didn't mention anything about depression you did, maybe he'll take note?




> yes, when a "normal" relationship is being discussed. Most whoremongers have little empathy with women and little knowledge of what a good relationship might entail.


In my experience whoremongers have a vast amount of relationship experience to call upon. It's not all good but no relationship is, dose that mean that the opinion is any less credible? I doubt it.
Not all relationships are going to work out no matter how much empathy a man has for his woman and it's a two way street no matter which way you look at it, if the woman isn't going to take part in the relationship then it's dead in the water

----------


## deathstardan

> seems dan is getting pretty bent out of shape here - I am starting to think this is one of those "_my friend_"..type of situations.


Not at all mate.

My mate's 54, I'm 32.

He's got a 9 million house. I have got a 1 1/2 million pad with no pot to piss in.

The reason I posted this was because like many foreigners here, he doesn't have many friends and asked some advice. As I also stated before I aint Grasshopper or master fucking Yoda. So I posted on an annonymous web board for some advice...My bad.

I also found out this just this lunch time.

Regarding the situation, it also transpires that of his combined salaries of B70,000 a month, is not enough according to his *wife* He takes B15,000 for himself and the reast goes to the wife. 

Remember, no rent to pay.

He has:

UBC

Internet

Telephone

Electric

water

After those utilities what the fuck does she have to pay?

In my blunt Yoda wisdom I said what the fuck and told him to grow a set and have it out with her.

Remember also. My friend is 54 and working 6 days a week, working 2 teaching jobs in a school and a language centre. 

Fuck depression, I think she is taking the piss.

----------


## Travelmate

> He's got a 9 million house





> combined salaries of B70,000 a month


Done well on such an extremely low salary.

----------


## klongmaster

> He's got a 9 million house





> and working 6 days a week, working 2 teaching jobs in a school and a language centre


something doesn't ring quite true about this...

----------


## deathstardan

> Originally Posted by deathstardan
> 
> He's got a 9 million house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm getting bored of this real quick. I aint a liar, I have been a member of this site for nearly two years. 

Before he came  to live and make a home and life in Thailand ( about 4 years ago) He had his own house and business in the UK. He got married and sold -up. 

He built a house in the Ramintra area of Bangkok and because he has a degree already, he did what a lot of farangs do and started teaching English.

At least he came prepared by doing his CELTA at a UK uni before he came.

I don't know if he's skint but I also know he comes to school in a 1.2 million motor.

Not everyone lies on the internet and not everyone is a failed English teacher.

Anything else? My dinner's getting cold!

----------


## Stinky

> I aint a liar, I have been a member of this site for nearly two years. 
> 
> Not everyone lies on the internet and not everyone is a failed English teacher.


I dunno.....sounds like you might be lying a little bit  :Smile:

----------


## watterinja

I'd say that the fellow would be quite within his rights to get a bit on the side & build a relationship, while he lets the frigid one work herself out.

If, after some time, the frigid one defrosts & he's still game, then well & good - if not, then off to buy another case.

----------


## meanzy

> I just asked GF about this, and why Thai girls etc quite like farang. She has got quite a few friends that have farang boyfriends, most of these girls were bargirls I might add. She talked about money constantly whilst discussing tis subject and the amounts as well. One girl she knows is getting 2000 a month english off her car dealer boyfriend. She didn't mention love at any time. She did say that farang tend not to be as violent, drink quite so much and were not so lazy.
> I'm not surprised by her answer, she is a rental herself.


 
Ive been a a motor daeler for twenty years , if business is that good that he can pay her 2g a month , mabee you would give me his number and he could rent my garage from me

----------


## Fabian

> I also found out this just this lunch time.
> 
> Regarding the situation, it also transpires that of his combined salaries of B70,000 a month, is not enough according to his *wife* He takes B15,000 for himself and the reast goes to the wife. 
> 
> ...
> Fuck depression, I think she is taking the piss.


I think that too. 

After all it seems those who said he should boot her had a point.

I am sure though Mooncake will soon justify his wife's demands.

----------


## mooncake

^ 
And what do I use to justify her demand, when I don’t even know what is she spending on?

That just shows how little you know about me. Do you go through life everyday judging the person based on your own assumption from just little or one sided info you may have heard/read about? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Yes I’m also leaning toward….the greedy bitch theory, secretly
However we can speculate all we want, but unless we know what’s she spending on and the other problems within their family for sure, we really can’t judge any person based on the one side’s given info.

May be she found out that she has the AIDs, and doesn’t want to pass along the virus, but too scared to tell him for the fear of him leaving her?…..or post baby depression ….or some other medical problem and doesn’t know the right word for it in English….etcs.
For example, my aunty had been spending 100k bths/ each cancer’s chemo therapy/every 3 months/ for 2.5 yrs, still she didn’t make it.

But all in all, you have to be pretty stupid giving someone that much of your hard earned money per month without the justification or knowing what will she be spending on, and then complaining about it as you only have 15k to spend a month. 

Let be straight here….*one hand doesn’t make the clap.*

----------


## Fabian

That's funny, you accuse me of jumping to conclusions while you make one assumption after the other, even out of lack of experience as you admitted yourself.

----------


## Slipstream

Know a friend of mine out here.

Good dude, works and provides for wife and two kids.  She brings up the kids.
After kid no1 was born sex went icey, she turfed him into a separate bed.
But after a while she wanted a second kid so out with the ice and on with the heat.
Kid No2 born and the ice came back on and ever since he's been out in the cold (so-to-speak) on the sex front.
I don't think she's doing it to deliberately piss him off but more of just how she is as a person.
For this reason she doesn't mind him partying and going out to midnight karaoke as long as it's away from the household.
For him there's no live-in maid but his 'dancing' with other women takes place in an entirely different country!

----------


## mooncake

> That's funny, you accuse me of jumping to conclusions while you make one assumption after the other, even out of lack of experience as you admitted yourself.


Yes thats is funny indeed,...
if you think that jumping to the conclusion (without any doubt since the beginning) based on little info given like yours, is better than mine (constantly changing assumptions based on the new developing evidences given).

At least I haven't make any conclusion yet, unlike you. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chassamui

A maid with benefits is only any use to someone who is emotionally sterile. how can you have any kind of benefit with another human being and remain totally detached about it?
Might as well stick it in a blow up doll. it won't complain, it won't refuse you and it don't answer back.

----------


## Stinky

> A maid with benefits is only any use to someone who is emotionally sterile. how can you have any kind of benefit with another human being and remain totally detached about it?


I must disagree with you here Chassa, a maid with benefits is a great way to fulfill a mans sexual needs with out having to have the encumbrance of the relationship.

It offers a good safe working place for a girl that might otherwise be out of work, in a bar or working off the street.

That being said I've never had one that worked out for me, always because I broke the rules or allowed her to break them.

I know one guy in the PI who has it off to a T, happiest man I know.

----------


## DrAndy

> However we can speculate all we want


yep, a TD speciality




> one hand doesnt make the clap.


nope.  it takes a cock and a kunt

----------


## DrAndy

> Might as well stick it in a blow up doll. it won't complain, it won't refuse you and it don't answer back.


they have a new Japanese version that does all that

turns them on, apparently

----------


## chassamui

Happy for you to disagree mate and i can understand your reasoning. I just can't be that detached about it.
Only did it once and it did not feel right for me. Sort of taking advantage if you know what i mean.
Maybe it's just me being  a bit backward? :mid:

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> Might as well stick it in a blow up doll. it won't complain, it won't refuse you and it don't answer back.
> 
> 
> they have a new Japanese version that does all that
> 
> turns them on, apparently


Yep i saw that. wasn't there a news clip about the jap guy who declared his undying love for his auto shag or whatever they are called?

----------


## Stinky

> Happy for you to disagree mate and i can understand your reasoning. I just can't be that detached about it.
> Only did it once and it did not feel right for me. Sort of taking advantage if you know what i mean.
> Maybe it's just me being a bit backward?


It's nothing to do with you being anything like backward mate, you're obviously a well rounded caring man with principles.

I on the other hand do have principles but I also issues and don't want to be emotionally involved with a woman again.

I'd say you are the more balanced out of the pair of us  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> Happy for you to disagree mate and i can understand your reasoning. I just can't be that detached about it.
> Only did it once and it did not feel right for me. Sort of taking advantage if you know what i mean.
> Maybe it's just me being a bit backward?
> 
> 
> It's nothing to do with you being anything like backward mate, you're obviously a well rounded caring man with principles.
> ...


The last sentence made me laugh out loud. no one ever called me that before. PMS

I also have issues with women which is why i am spending some time with a very carefully vetted specimen at the moment. :Smile:  i think you would like her sense of humour.

----------


## Panda

I knew a fellow who used to have a live in maid with benefits. As I recall he paid her well and treated her well. He was able to remain emotionally detached from any romantic relationship, but she wasn't in the end. I recall him saying she used to get upset if she saw him looking at other women on the net and often started crying if he came home late after a night out on the town. He had a lot of trouble firing her, but eventually managed to move her out.

He then took on another live-in maid and is now in a defacto marriage relationship with her living up country. Says he has never been happier in his life. 

One just never knows how these sorts of things will turn out.

----------


## Muadib

Much like fuck-buddies, it never works in the long run... One or the other partner wind up getting attached and it all goes pear shaped...

----------


## nidhogg

> .
> Maybe it's just me being a bit backward?


Not at all, mate.  

Lets also be a bit clear here.  Its one thing to make an arrangement with a girl you meet (or are introduced to) who knows the deal - and agrees with it BEFORE moving in.  Its entirely another thing to order up some lao or burma lass who has no way of knowing or agreeing to the deal BEFORE moving in - at which point she is entirely dependent upon you for food, lodgings and salary.

I suppose it all really comes down to whether you beleive your sex partner should have free will when it comes to accepting or declining your offer of a boning.  A maid, dependent upon her employed does NOT have a completely free will in making her choice, and any decision is therefore NOT uncoerced.

Very dodgy ground ethically and morally.

----------


## Stinky

> The last sentence made me laugh out loud. no one ever called me that before. PMS
> 
> I also have issues with women which is why i am spending some time with a very carefully vetted specimen at the moment. i think you would like her sense of humour.


Sounds like a nice thing you have going on there, a good sense of humour is a big plus in any woman you're spending time with....but don't laugh too much, I 've heard good times can lead to long and committed relationships  :Smile: 




> Lets also be a bit clear here. Its one thing to make an arrangement with a girl you meet (or are introduced to) who knows the deal - and agrees with it BEFORE moving in. Its entirely another thing to order up some lao or burma lass who has no way of knowing or agreeing to the deal BEFORE moving in - at which point she is entirely dependent upon you for food, lodgings and salary.


Yes I agree, the ground rules need setting out very clearly and openly, the girl must know EVERYTHING about what she is getting involved in before she is involved in anything at all.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Maybe it's just me being a bit backward?


Naahh...just a bit moron.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Very dodgy ground ethically and morally.


I like it.
So where's the meat catalogue ?

----------


## wefearourdespot

> I suppose it all really comes down to whether you believe your sex partner should have free will when it comes to accepting or declining your offer of a boning.


It's obviously better if she hasn't.
Would you go to a restaurant where the maid serves you the food only if she's on the right mood ?

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by mooncake
> ...


Why so hard to believe? Or does it not suit your agenda?

----------


## MAJIC1

> Originally Posted by the dogcatcher
> 
> There is no love in Asia, just money.
> 
> 
> Idiot comment of the day.


 

Some Guys will never see the truth,best to leave them in their dream world.

----------


## PAG

Have read this thread with interest, and appreciate both sides of the agenda (can't really call it an argument).   About a month ago, we employed a Burmese maid, whom we'd know for more than a year.   Young lady, not unattractive, but more importantly, a good and honest worker.   The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me.   What on earth are some of you guys thinking of of???

----------


## Panda

^ If sex is out of the question I guess you wouldn't consider beating her either? :Smile:

----------


## PAG

> ^ If sex is out of the question I guess you wouldn't consider beating her either?


Correct.

----------


## nidhogg

> The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me. What on earth are some of you guys thinking of of???


Well said that man.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by Panda
> 
> 
> ^ If sex is out of the question I guess you wouldn't consider beating her either?
> 
> 
> Correct.


Some people are born just to miss all the fun  :Smile:

----------


## wefearourdespot

> The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me.


Are you sure it's also completely abhorrent to her ?  :Smile:

----------


## chassamui

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
>  The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me.
> 
> 
> Are you sure it's also completely abhorrent to her ?


Do you make stupid posts to goad people or are you just sick?

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PAG
> ...


You still bother to read his crap?  

I just placed him in the "lightly retarded" pile a while ago.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PAG
> ...


I'm not sick, I'm just free and ..yes ... I do enjoy the hypocrite indignation coming from the PC brigade.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by chassamui
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> ...


No, people who know me wouldn't accuse me of being PC, far from it.   My comments were made on the principle of human decency, i.e. not using fear to gain sexual services from (in my case, the maid who works for us) someone who only wants to earn a living from cleaning.

----------


## wefearourdespot

oh, well , as long the pleasure of feeling you are "a decent human being" exceeds the estimated plaesure of having your maid cleaning your knob besides your floors, stick to it.
Meanwhile I suggest you an enlightening online read Justine; Or Good Conduct Well-Chastised - Google Ë¹Ñ§Ê×Í

----------


## kingwilly

weak troll, naught more.

wefearourdespot that is.

----------


## PAG

> oh, well , as long the pleasure of feeling you are "a decent human being" exceeds the estimated plaesure of having your maid cleaning your knob besides your floors, stick to it.
> Meanwhile I suggest you an enlightening online read Justine; Or Good Conduct Well-Chastised - Google Ë¹Ñ§Ê×Í


Sure, if you enjoy playing some kind of paternal game with people who work for you, and that's what gets you off, and they are amenable, enjoy.   For the rest of us folk, who don't treat a person as a piece of meat, be it raw or otherwise, I'm sure we'll anticipate your further posts with interest.

----------


## Stinky

> About a month ago, we employed a Burmese maid, whom we'd know for more than a year. Young lady, not unattractive, but more importantly, a good and honest worker. The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me. What on earth are some of you guys thinking of of???


It would be totally wrong to pressure an existing maid to widen her duties to include sleeping with the boss.

I don't however have a problem with employing a maid from scratch for those extra services, as long as she is fully aware I don't see any moral problem

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
>  About a month ago, we employed a Burmese maid, whom we'd know for more than a year. Young lady, not unattractive, but more importantly, a good and honest worker. The very thought of taking some kind of advantage of this girl, through coercion or threat of employment, is completely abhorrent to me. What on earth are some of you guys thinking of of???
> 
> 
> It would be totally wrong to pressure an existing maid to widen her duties to include sleeping with the boss.
> 
> I don't however have a problem with employing a maid from scratch for those extra services, as long as she is fully aware I don't see any moral problem


Agree.

----------


## crippen

I hope she is getting paid the minimum wage. :ourrules:

----------


## PAG

> I hope she is getting paid the minimum wage.


Yup, as well as having her own room with en suite, cable TV, and of course all meals (she especially likes when I cook Western food).   She cleans a couple of friends of mine houses on the same estate, maybe 3 or 4 times a month.   The (good) money they give her for that is of course her's also.   Her parents are also in Phuket, living and working in a construction site.   Although she has a day off a week, and in spite of us being more than willing to take her to Mom/Dad, she stays in our place instead.   In 2 months, she's only gone to her home once, and that for a few hours only when her Dad was sick.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Yup, as well as having her own room with en suite, cable TV, and of course all meals (she especially likes when I cook Western food).


You have a live in maid and* you* do the cooking ?  :smiley laughing:

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> Yup, as well as having her own room with en suite, cable TV, and of course all meals (she especially likes when I cook Western food).
> 
> 
> You have a live in maid and* you* do the cooking ?


The wife does the Thai food, I do the western food.   My old Mum's staying with us at the moment also, and she's not a great fan of Thai food, so hence I'm cooking more than usual.

----------


## kingwilly

and sooner or later the maid will demand that you (both) need a maid.

----------


## Stinky

That's usually the way it goes Willy but that's when you re-assert the rules, if you jump on it soon enough it should be OK.

My problem was always not jumping on it quick enough, blurring the lines, letting her come to my room instead of going to hers, that kind of thing.

It soon becomes a habit and that's when she thinks she has a relationship and it all goes pear shaped, it takes a fair amount of discipline to keep the boundaries defined.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PAG
> ...


Well, the fact your maid has *both you and your wife at her service for cooking her meals* should reassure her about the nutritional variety of her menu  :rofl: 

P.S. Just out of curiosity, the time you wish to eat something expensive, like smoked salmon , you have to buy an extra portion for the maid too ?  ::doglol::

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by PAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by wefearourdespot
> ...


OK, Maid cleans, does laundry etc, doesn't (can't) cook.   My wife is a great cook, and I'm reasonably proficient at Western food.   Don't like smoked salmon, but take your point.   Yes, whatever we eat, be it expensive or not, the maid is at least offered the same.   Actually, I probably make far too much food for one meal anyway, with the inevitable wastage, and hence our food bill hasn't noticeably risen since the maid arrived.

----------


## Butterfly

why would you want to fuck your maid ? better to get an old and ugly one and then have a regular fuckdoll you can change every week,

good maid are hard to find,

----------


## kingwilly

> why would you want to fuck your maid ? better to get an old and ugly one and then have a regular fuckdoll you can change every week,
> 
> good maid are hard to find,



indeed. we've been trying tell this bozo that for the last 14 pages.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> why would you want to fuck your maid ? better to get an old and ugly one and then have a regular fuckdoll you can change every week,
> 
> good maid are hard to find,


I agree , but the thread is titled "maid with benefits".
Whether you want her because she happens to be attractive or just because you cannot afford anything else is unrelevant , the scenario is given.

----------


## Panda

> why would you want to fuck your maid ? better to get an old and ugly one and then have a regular fuckdoll you can change every week,
> 
> good maid are hard to find,


I believe the underlying reason would have to be economy, -- $$$.
Hiring one multi-skilled worker is cheaper than hiring two specialists.
Though one could end up with an employee who does neither job too well.

----------


## PAG

Really, this is a very interesting thread, with many alternatives of views and philosophy's.   If you're so inclined, and negotiate the 'terms and conditions', of course there is nothing wrong with having a maid who doesn't object to 'additional services'.   Equally, if that arrangement exists, then there is a higher than average possibility that there's going to be some grief in the future.

However, taking a solely genuine maid (i.e. in my circumstance), and then thinking about putting some kind of pressure on her to put out, really doesn't sit well with my conscience, (and certainly not my wife's) and in truth is never going to happen.   For those who do negotiate, and make some kind of satisfactory agreement, good luck, but the bottom line is that what you're paying for is a service which in truth, isn't  maybe really wanted, and is only being done because you're an employer.   Better to get the occasional BG or whomever to do the necessary, and don't confuse the issue with laundry and cleaning etc.

----------


## Looper

And even worse you are a whoremonger in the true sense of the word since you have turned an ostensibly respectable woman into a whore.

Having broken the taboo I would guess she is much more likely to consider it an option in the future which is not likely to be a good thing for her long term happiness.

----------


## wefearourdespot

> And even worse you are a whoremonger in the true sense of the word since you have turned an ostensibly respectable woman into a whore.
> 
> Having broken the taboo I would guess she is much more likely to consider it an option in the future which is not likely to be a good thing for her long term happiness.


Well this thread is actually about the employer's happyness , not the employee's.
Anyway what makes you presume her "long term happyness" would be affected by some whoring and the related extra income ? If you are struggling with 6,000 baht a month, such extra income can change your life for a lot better.

----------


## PAG

> Originally Posted by Looper
> 
> 
> And even worse you are a whoremonger in the true sense of the word since you have turned an ostensibly respectable woman into a whore.
> 
> Having broken the taboo I would guess she is much more likely to consider it an option in the future which is not likely to be a good thing for her long term happiness.
> 
> 
> Well this thread is actually about the employer's happyness , not the employee's.
> Anyway what makes you presume her "long term happyness" would be affected by some whoring and the related extra income ? If you are struggling with 6,000 baht a month, such extra income can change your life for a lot better.


You're not wrong of course, but ultimately rests with the person in question.   Think we're all agreed that if someone genuinely wants to enter into that kind of service/relationship, that's fine.   My comments (and I think of others) are directed towards those who get a maid for an agreed domestic service, and then put her in a position where her future employment depends on 'servicing' her employer.

----------


## Looper

^^
Taking a few thousand baht fun money today could make her marriage options severely restricted a few years down the line. She might be too young to see the full cost of what she is being coerced into.

Also if it opens her eyes to the possibility of a career in whoring then the cost can be high too if she isn't tough enough. If she was just looking for work as a maid and your coercion results in her trying her luck in Pattaya then she could suffer iretrievable loss of face without realising what she was getting into.

If you see your maid in 10 years with a tramp stamp across her arse and a drug addiction then you have probably contributed sigificantly to her misfortune. However, if the thought of that does not put a dent in your happyness then you then you have nothing to worry about.

----------


## Muadib

Another way of looking at it is that you could have a live-in slapper on retainer, who also does a bit of cooking & cleaning... Just sayin'...

----------


## Fabian

> If you see your maid in 10 years with a tramp stamp across her arse and a drug addiction then you have probably contributed sigificantly to her misfortune. However, if the thought of that does not put a dent in your happyness then you then you have nothing to worry about.


Are you sure bonking your maid will have such horible effects on her?

----------


## Stinky

> ^^
> Taking a few thousand baht fun money today could make her marriage options severely restricted a few years down the line.


It's been my experience that young Thais fuck like rabbits (I've seen it myself from the time I lived in the villages) and unless you employ a hi-so maid with benefits (which ain't bloody likely) I really don't think that finding marriage suitors is going to be a problem




> She might be too young to see the full cost of what she is being coerced into.


I don't think any one of us is talking about hiring a child or a misfit that is unaware of what they are getting involved in. As has been said her before "the girl must be fully aware"




> Also if it opens her eyes to the possibility of a career in whoring then the cost can be high too if she isn't tough enough. If she was just looking for work as a maid and your coercion results in her trying her luck in Pattaya then she could suffer iretrievable loss of face without realising what she was getting into.


Well if she willing to be a maid with benefits theres a fair chance that she'd be willing to try her hand at Patters anyway.

Once again none of us are talking about coercing an unwilling girl or a girl unable to make an adult decision.

And as for the face thing....well a good living and a big wad of cash is a great face saver in Thailand




> If you see your maid in 10 years with a tramp stamp across her arse and a drug addiction then you have probably contributed sigificantly to her misfortune.


Total nonsense, do you think that we're going to be giving her drugs and taking her off to wild sex, booze and drug parties, warping her fragile little mind :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

My you have an active imagination Looper  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Though one could end up with an employee who does neither job too well.


indeed, girlfriends dont make good cleaners, and i'm sure maids dont make good fuckbuddies




> Another way of looking at it is that you could have a live-in slapper on retainer, who also does a bit of cooking & cleaning... Just sayin'...


Innit that what most blokes in thailand have.... a slapper who does a _bit_ of cleaning...




> It's been my experience that young Thais fuck like rabbits (I've seen it myself from the time I lived in the villages) and unless you employ a hi-so maid with benefits (which ain't bloody likely) I really don't think that finding marriage suitors is going to be a problem


My previous maid had at least two friends complaining about the husbands wanting a quickie while the wife was out. One said she reluctantly agreed, the other quit her job.

----------


## Muadib

> Originally Posted by Muadib
> 
> Another way of looking at it is that you could have a live-in slapper on retainer, who also does a bit of cooking & cleaning... Just sayin'...
> 
> 
> Innit that what most blokes in thailand have.... a slapper who does a _bit_ of cleaning...


I forgot the  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kingwilly

:Doh: 


but splash out a little and get the new updated one please, tis only $1.99

----------


## ChoakMyDee

If you have a poor Burmese woman who is desperate for a job and you tell her that part of her job description is sexual services, do you really think she will say no? She will say yes for sure so she can have an income. You have all the power in the relationship. She isn't making a decision based on her own will; it is purely out of desperation. Do you really think these women grow up dreaming of having a fat sweaty old farang climbing on them every night?

If, on the other hand, you take a bar girl and offer her a live in arrangement, then that is a little bit different. She has already decided that she wants to make a living having sweaty old fat farangs climb on her every night. I know a girl who makes 30,000 Baht a month living with a farang. She was a whore when he met her and he pays her like a whore now.

If somebody can't see the difference, then you have no conscience as far as I can tell.

----------


## watterinja

^ Can the slapper cook & clean, though?

----------


## Muadib

^ That's why you hire the live-in maid...  :Smile:

----------


## ChoakMyDee

> ^ Can the slapper cook & clean, though?


I'm thinking no. Probably a very difficult thing to find...a whore who can also cook and clean properly. Anyone who lives in Patong can attest to that...some horrible food being cooked in some of those former-bar-girl farang restaurants.

----------


## watterinja

^  :rofl:

----------


## Panda

Makes you wonder what the poor Burmese and Cambodian maids have to put up with when they are lucky enough to get a job as a maid for wealthy Thais. Generally speaking, Thais regard Burmese, Laos and Cambodians as a much lower class of humans, almost on par with animals which can be owned. Farangs, with their social conscience and sense of empathy (generally speaking of course), must seem like a pretty easy contract with the occasional rape and not too many beatings. And even getting paid the promised salary occasionally.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by watterinja
> 
> 
> ^ Can the slapper cook & clean, though?
> 
> 
> I'm thinking no. Probably a very difficult thing to find...a whore who can also cook and clean properly. Anyone who lives in Patong can attest to that...some horrible food being cooked in some of those former-bar-girl farang restaurants.


exactly.

good maid = bad fuck

good fuck = bad maid

I feel sorry for the fellas that have a live in slapper who is bad at both jobs.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Do you really think these women grow up dreaming of having a fat sweaty old farang climbing on them every night?


Why is it that all 'farangs' seem to be fat and sweaty?

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by ChoakMyDee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by watterinja
> ...


That's why it's better to have two of them, spreads the workload too  :Smile:

----------


## Stinky

> Originally Posted by Sdigit
> 
> It's been my experience that young Thais fuck like rabbits (I've seen it myself from the time I lived in the villages) and unless you employ a hi-so maid with benefits (which ain't bloody likely) I really don't think that finding marriage suitors is going to be a problem
> 
> 
> My previous maid had at least two friends complaining about the husbands wanting a quickie while the wife was out. One said she reluctantly agreed, the other quit her job.


All through this thread I've been speaking from the perspective of a single man,

 also about a maid that entered employment with the full understanding of what is expected.

I've never once implied that it's ok to coerce an ordinary maid into having sex with her boss, thats a terrible thing to do

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by ChoakMyDee
> 
> Do you really think these women grow up dreaming of having a fat sweaty old farang climbing on them every night?
> 
> 
> Why is it that all 'farangs' seem to be fat and sweaty?


Arr... Thats only the Poms mate. Its probably related to diet and the soap aversion thing. :Smile:

----------

